# Cougar killed in Mesick area



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

has ayone heard about this

Subject: 
> FW: Cougar killed in Mesick area
> > 
> 
> > > >>> This 
> is Mark Bailey who owns the IGA Grocery store in Mesick,
> Mi. 
> > > 
> >>> He heard his dogs barking and went out to
> check it out. They had 
> the
> > > > >>> lion in the tree. When the lion
> saw Mark, 
> he jumped out of the tree 
> > > >>> and came towards him. His 
> dog attacked the lion in the side which 
> > > >>> gave Mark 
> enough time to get his gun out and shoot the lion 9 
> > > >>> 
> times. It did not kill him but disabled him. He called
> the DNR who 
> > 
> > >>> finished him off. If it weren't for
> Mark's dog, he would 
> have been
> > > attacked.
> > > 
> > Be careful out there 
> !!!


----------



## quack smoker (Aug 16, 2007)

bs!!!!!!!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

nope...never heard of it.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

This will go off the charts in the view and comment columns...


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah I just got it in a email and was hoping some one maybe got the same pic saying it was some where else


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Dam this Mesic cougar just might break the MSF record for cougar reports.
the alpena cougar was first followed by the Martin Mi, peaking thru the door. 
I would have expected a cougar htread from a newbie, but a 1 year member? Hmmmmmm.


*note to Mods: Possable to start a sticky for all the bogus cougar sightings???*


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey before you start going affter me, read what I said.I posted to prove to someone it wasnt real.Calm down. I realy think the asking of the mods was a little childish dont you?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

My bad. I was just going off your origianal post. 

Cougar sticky childish??? NO. it would be a place where the "believers" and "chain emailers" could check for the facts first.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I work with a guy that showed that to me several days ago. Says he has met that guy..... I still don't know though.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

We need a cougar forum, if Steve reads this maybe he can make it happen.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Another Mesick cougar thread,,, really?? The other 9 pages weren't enough???


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

onebadmutt said:


> Hey before you start going affter me, read what I said.I posted to prove to someone it wasnt real.Calm down. I realy think the asking of the mods was a little childish dont you?


How bout doing a search for the simple word "cougar" or "mesick" before posting this bogus email AGAIN for the umpteenth time! 

"Childish" and "irresponsible" is posting without doing a search first...this thread should be removed immediately! AGAIN!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey, first I've heard of it.


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

Man that place is crawling with cougars. Thats the second one confirmed killed this year. I wish they would stop covering up the cougar stocking program.


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow most of you jump down peoples back over a post.Ya know, you saw the title, why did you read it.Was it so you could come in and make posts like these, to make you feel good about your selfs by puting other people down, thats real nice.I realy dont care what you say but it does make some people not want to post.A simple no thats not real would haved worked.

Have a nice day
Mutt


----------

